# Neue Version von Gentoo ?

## floe-de

Kann mir irgentjemand sagen wann etwa die neue Gentoo Version herrauskommt, geb zwar zu hab noch nicht mal die 1.2 drauf aber dachte wenn ich jetzt neu anfange dann gleich mit der GCC 3.1 kompilierten.

----------

## Cypher

In einem aktuellen Interview auf tinyminds.org hat Daniel Robbins (Projektleiter) dazu folgendes gesagt:

 *Quote:*   

> Yes, we're already at gcc 3.1 but the official release will be at LinuxWorld San Francisco on August 13-15th, 2002

 

Das Interview selbst ist recht interessant ihr findet es hier

----------

## Black666

Bei mir funkt der Link ned   :Sad: 

aber der Artikel ist eh noch auf der Hauptseite verlinkt...schaut übrigens recht nett aus die Page - wieder mal einen Bookmark mehr.

----------

## floe-de

Danke, jetzt hab ich eine grobe Vorstellung wann das neue Release herauskommt.

----------

